# Sailboat for a Layout Boat



## kdevree (Mar 28, 2012)

I picked up this sailboat thinking about turning it into a layout boat. Has anyone ever done this before? I think it should work out pretty decent. I'm curious to know if anyone has any feedback on what I can do with it. I am thinking simply cut out the top, seal it up well and paint it. It's 14ft, 52in wide and approx. 14in tall.


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Please keep us posted on how it works. I was thinking about doing the same.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I know where there's one for sale. It's been there since last fall.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

adam bomb said:


> I know where there's one for sale. It's been there since last fall.


It has been done quite a lot using sunfish sail boats. If you do some google searching you should be able to come up with some ideas.


----------



## kdevree (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll try to keep posted as much as possible. I bought it for $50. I actually went sailing with it on Saturday lol.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Several years ago, I took a Sunfish sailboat and removed the top deck. I inverted the boat and cut a cockpit opening in the bottom of the hull. I then built a layout style hull under the new deck (hull). I used it as an open water layout boat for several seasons and then gave it away.

Your boat may work as a marsh style layout boat. It will tow well. However it may not be very stealthy in open water as its sides will slap the waves and cast a shadow.

If you enjoyed sailing with it, you may want to keep it for that. It certainly owes you nothing.


----------



## dthur (Sep 3, 2006)

John Singer said:


> Several years ago, I took a Sunfish sailboat and removed the top deck. I inverted the boat and cut a cockpit opening in the bottom of the hull. I then built a layout style hull under the new deck (hull). I used it as an open water layout boat for several seasons and then gave it away.
> 
> Your boat may work as a marsh style layout boat. It will tow well. However it may not be very stealthy in open water as its sides will slap the waves and cast a shadow.
> 
> If you enjoyed sailing with it, you may want to keep it for that. It certainly owes you nothing.


----------



## dthur (Sep 3, 2006)

http://duckboats.net/cgi-bin/forum/...view=forum_view_collapsed;;page=unread#unread
Try this link! There are two different sunfish hulls pictured on this thread. Guys did a beautiful job.


----------



## kdevree (Mar 28, 2012)

John Singer said:


> Several years ago, I took a Sunfish sailboat and removed the top deck. I inverted the boat and cut a cockpit opening in the bottom of the hull. I then built a layout style hull under the new deck (hull). I used it as an open water layout boat for several seasons and then gave it away.
> 
> Your boat may work as a marsh style layout boat. It will tow well. However it may not be very stealthy in open water as its sides will slap the waves and cast a shadow.
> 
> If you enjoyed sailing with it, you may want to keep it for that. It certainly owes you nothing.


I really want to make it into a layout for open water, but you're probably right on the profile of this boat. It sat higher in the water than I thought... 

Dthur, thanks for the link.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Hunted out of one a few times. Sat high in the water yes but shot limits from it. You will have success from it


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Shot plenty of divers from an anchored canoe. Put some seaweed on the bow, a couple sea gull decoys on top, a couple big swan decoys next to it on the down wind side. Divers where I hunt aren't the brighest.


----------



## kdevree (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm new to the open water hunting. I have yet to hunt out of a layout. Managed to shoot a couple blue bills wading shoreline last year. I'm aware divers aren't the brightest, but don't want to end up with a layout that's borderline useless.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

The Gilgo Gunboat in this link: 
http://stevenjaysanford.com/gilgo-gunboat-sunfish-conversion-to-layout-boat/ (Thanks dthur). 

Is a beautiful sailboat to layout boat conversion. I am sure that one could successfully hunt diver ducks from one. It will certainly tow better than most any standard layout boat. 

Your sailboat has a rounded hull and chines that will float above the waterline. It will likely rock a great deal and cast a greater shadow than a regular layout boat. It is your boat, make your own, informed decision. It looks like it would be a great deal of fun to sail.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

If it gets filled with water will it still float?


----------



## kdevree (Mar 28, 2012)

BFG said:


> If it gets filled with water will it still float?


I'm not sure. I'd have to check. I think it will in its current state, but if I cut the top, then water would be in where i'd be laying. That's if your thinking of taking water to make it sit lower.


----------



## kdevree (Mar 28, 2012)

Of course I do a little more looking around and find this gem.. This boat looks better for a layout.

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/boa/5119363997.html


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

No, I'm thinking about it taking water as in a wave comes over the side as you shift your weight to shoot at an odd angle....which happens all the time in layout gunning. 

I've seen a million questions asked about Sunfish and turning them into layout boats. My thoughts are always the same: layout hunting is dangerous enough from a boat designed for layout hunting, let alone trying to do it from a boat that was designed for sailing. 

Just my opinion though man....good luck with your project, and FBD is right...in most cases divers aren't exactly the wariest of birds. Find their food source, and their preferred flight path, and you should do fine. 

You have eaten diving ducks, correct?


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

kdevree said:


> Of course I do a little more looking around and find this gem.. This boat looks better for a layout.
> 
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/boa/5119363997.html


No. It weighs 300#, you would never be able to move it anywhere, and the patch job looks like it was done by a 4 year old. 

Try this in your Google interweb thingy: "big water layout boat for sale"


----------



## kdevree (Mar 28, 2012)

BFG said:


> No, I'm thinking about it taking water as in a wave comes over the side as you shift your weight to shoot at an odd angle....which happens all the time in layout gunning.
> 
> I've seen a million questions asked about Sunfish and turning them into layout boats. My thoughts are always the same: layout hunting is dangerous enough from a boat designed for layout hunting, let alone trying to do it from a boat that was designed for sailing.
> 
> ...


Haven't had it in waves or anything, but it seams sturdy. Granted, I haven't layout hunted, so I assume this contraption could work. I'll probably make it to the east side to big water hunt once, so I figure it was a decent/cheap way to go.


----------

